# Rhine in Flames



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi,
We are hoping to go to the Rhine in Flames fireworks at St Goar/St Goarshausen on 18th September.Has anyone been and recommend which campsite might be best to try and book in?
Cheers
Franco


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lorely Blick. In St Goar and right on the banks of the Rhine.

We had a meet there in June. Make sure you carry enough cash to pay site fees, they don't accept plastic!


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never been to this event but would imagine it gets busy. Their is a large site at St. Goar right next to the river but we stayed at a small site about 800 mtrs away, so an easy walk to town, that I would think is less popular. It is called Friedenau and is in the ACSI book.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do i keep getting double posts in this case it was a triple one. Am certainly only pressing the submit once.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

We were there last year , its manic , the local campsites will all be full , we stayed at the stelplatze at Bacherach and caught the train , do not try to drive there as the police close the road .


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've been there several times and it's manic. Having said that, it's probably the best free fireworks show in Europe and well worth the trouble. The winefest ain't bad either.

The only site to use is indeed Loreley-Blick but you'll need to get there on Monday or Tuesday to get a decent pitch and even then you can expect to be crammed in by Thursday afternoon. many tuggers spend two weeks on site as there is a show the previous weekend too (though not not nearly as spectacular). There is a site at the top of the Loreley but the view of the fireworks is usually obscured by smoke after the first tem minutes and the trek down to the village is impractical without a car. The St Goar marina stellplatz is bookable in advance but will be fully booked for 2010 by now and in any case gets far too crowded for safety.

Alternatively there are always temporary sites for a couple of hundred M/Hs on the St Goarhausen side of the river if you can rough it. Last time we were there they were charging €10 for the week - but that's with no facilities whatsoever, where you get fresh water from or empty your looe is your problem. Again, arrive before mid-week to get a decent pitch.


----------

